# Liste aller installierten Programme anzeigen?

## phoenix_21ct

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mein System mal aufräumen und alle Packages die ich nicht mehr benötige runterwerfen, nun ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer mehr was alles auf meinem System installiert ist...

Gibts ne Möglichkeit mit emerge oder wie auch immer alle installierten Programme anzeigen zu lassen?

Danke, Phoenix

----------

## Mac Fly

```
emerge gentoolkit

qpkg -I
```

----------

## phoenix_21ct

Das ging ja zackig ...

Dankeschön

----------

## Sas

tuts nicht auch "emerge -p world"?

----------

## Gekko

nein, das würde nur diejenigen packete anzeigen, die bei einem

```
emerge world
```

emerged werden würden.

Sprich alle Pakete die in "world" drinn sind. Wenn man sich den Output beider Befehle anguckt, wird man bemerken dass bei

```
qpkg -I
```

 wesentlich mehr Pakete ausgespuckt werden....

----------

## redbuller

ich find kportage suess, weil man da die installierten pakete leicht an ihrer farbigen markierung erkennen kann

----------

## amne

Kportage scheint momentan nicht sehr empfehlenswert zu sein, siehe diese beiden Threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99557&

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=123387&

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kportage scheint momentan nicht sehr empfehlenswert zu sein
> 
> 

 

Naja, um zu schauen was alles installiert ist auf jeden Fall sehr angenehm. 

Gut finde ich auch, dass man schnell die Paketbeschreibung hat.

Hoffentlich wird es bald weiterentwickelt, damit es wieder nutzbar ist, denn um sich schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen ist es genial.

Gruß

Jörg

----------

## SnorreDev

Also zum anschauen, wuerd ich mir das Packet portagemaster an deiner Stelle mal anschauen. Das nippelt auch nicht wie KPortage dauernd ab  :Smile: 

----------

